# Rda Needed.



## TylerD (29/10/13)

What RDA will you recommend. What you think of this?
http://www.vapesa.co.za/ProductView.aspx?ProductID=31739
Anybody ordered from them?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/10/13)

nope and their site is ugly  lol no sis I'm being mean dont know anything about them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/10/13)

When I researched a dripping atomizer some time ago, decided on the Igo-L, which works fine for me. See they also have that on their site. Have not come across the Vapor5.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (29/10/13)

Must be some cone or something.
There just ain't no stopping with the vaping hobby.
Skybluevaping, you getting in any RDA's?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (29/10/13)

Looking at IGO-L and IGO-W - Also the SmokTech SCAR

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (29/10/13)

I want SmokTech SCAR!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (29/10/13)

I've got the scar inbound from the US. shipped on 19 sept via seafreight, if it is urgent, what about the nimbus from capetown vape supplies?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (29/10/13)

Ag no man - sea freight - next time let us know - we can always make some sort of plan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (29/10/13)

Derick said:


> Ag no man - sea freight - next time let us know - we can always make some sort of plan


It was kind of a high risk order. Added 100mg nicotine, then decided to split the order. Wires for the ithaka, that scar and batteries, then nic on the other. Cheapest shipping was 14 usd, so took that to pay for 2 orders. But will remember. We'll chat when i get ideas like that again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (30/10/13)

TylerD said:


> What RDA will you recommend. What you think of this?
> http://www.vapesa.co.za/ProductView.aspx?ProductID=31739
> Anybody ordered from them?


bought my private v2 from them
service is good,
they sell on bidorbuy aswell
as for the v5 its a clone of the nimbus but not built very well

get the nimbus instead or the trident ( trident in gold looks good)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

